# Uber driver accused of peeping, burglarizing sorority girls' homes



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/ube...g-burglarizing-sorority-girls-homes/619567584
by: Tom Regan Updated: Oct 4, 2017 - 5:24 PM





















ATHENS, Ga. - An Uber driver is accused of targeting college co-eds for "peeping" and burglary.

Police said a man broke into a house where sorority sisters live and stole thousands of dollars worth of property.

Police arrested 30-year-old Patrick McElroy and charged him with counts related to breaking into the house.

Channel 2's Tom Regan spoke to one of the victims who said she nearly caught the suspect red-handed.

"He came through this direction and he had a camera on his side right here," said Samantha Folk.

_The victims told us the suspect had picked them up for an Uber ride and was probing for information. See the surveillance video that led to his arrests, on Channel 2 Action News at 6. _


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, we have our fair share of creepazoids who can still pass a CBC. I could do without the publicity given that half my business on a weekend morning is sorority girls. Jokes aside, some of those kids put in more hours than we do.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There is literally no reason for Uber to be mentioned at all in this story. It's funny how they always just attach the word Uber to every story where someone commits a crime nowadays. lol

"man robbed a walmart store on 4th and townsend last night and got away with $1000 in cash"......."oops...btw...forgot to mention he was an Uber driver sometime during his life" 

lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Panty raid? $30k of Victoria's Secret? At least the Tri-Lams placed cameras in the Pi's sorority house at Adams College.



uberdriverfornow said:


> There is literally no reason for Uber to be mentioned at all in this story. It's funny how they always just attach the word Uber to every story where someone commits a crime nowadays. lol


You need to read the entire story. The last paragraph is interviewing one of the girls and she stated that Patrick was their Uber driver and was pumping her for information.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow. What a creep


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cool pants tho. Gotta give him that.

What an asshole.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Panty raid? $30k of Victoria's Secret? At least the Tri-Lams placed cameras in the Pi's sorority house at Adams College.
> 
> You need to read the entire story. The last paragraph is interviewing one of the girls and she stated that Patrick was their Uber driver and was pumping her for information.


anyone can pump anyone for information at any time, the fact that he's an Uber driver is still irrelevant

now if something happened during the ride, then sure


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the fact that he's an Uber driver is still irrelevant


Not at all. Being an Uber driver was the catalyst that Patrick used to meet the girls, find out where they live and most likely discovering a little more personal information about the girls.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Panty raid? $30k of Victoria's Secret? At least the Tri-Lams placed cameras in the Pi's sorority house at Adams College.
> 
> You need to read the entire story. The last paragraph is interviewing one of the girls and she stated that Patrick was their Uber driver and was pumping her for information.


I don't pump sorority girls for information.

The only girls I pump are on Backpage and usually charge $100 for a half hour.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not at all. Being an Uber driver was the catalyst that Patrick used to meet the girls, find out where they live and most likely discovering a little more personal information about the girls.


the only information he gleaned from them is where they live, a perp can follow any woman home to see where to try to committ a crime, it doesn't matter who they work for

to be clear my point is not the mention of working for Uber but putting Uber in the story title is what I take issue with


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I wouldn't really call this peeping.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is literally no reason for Uber to be mentioned at all in this story.


Seriously, you never see, "Wal-Mart employee arrested for peeing and burglary"



roadman said:


> I wouldn't really call this peeping.


Am I the only one that got the creeps from this response?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

They're going to give him 5 years extra just for being ugly...


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is literally no reason for Uber to be mentioned at all in this story. It's funny how they always just attach the word Uber to every story where someone commits a crime nowadays. lol
> 
> "man robbed a walmart store on 4th and townsend last night and got away with $1000 in cash"......."oops...btw...forgot to mention he was an Uber driver sometime during his life"
> 
> lol


No reason to mention Uber? How about the fact he was their Uber driver earlier?



PrestonT said:


> Seriously, you never see, "Wal-Mart employee arrested for peeing and burglary"
> 
> Am I the only one that got the creeps from this response?


Not even close to apples to apples.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not at all. Being an Uber driver was the catalyst that Patrick used to meet the girls, find out where they live and most likely discovering a little more personal information about the girls.


Instead of hanging out at the college bars.

Beware an officer who is always " first on scene" at burglaries.

Beware anyone asking too many questions.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

he needs to go to rehab first, then jail, then he will not be ugly anymore. lol

I always say, if your going to do something make sure you can get away with it, otherwise dont do it at all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> No reason to mention Uber? How about the fact he was their Uber driver earlier?
> 
> Not even close to apples to apples.


keyword "earlier"....no bearing on him hours after that committing a crime, if it happened at any time during the ride then sure


----------

